# Frosty the SnowPlow goes belly-up, watch the news video



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Local plower gets on the news, and not the way you want.

http://www.rochesterhomepage.net/content/fulltext/?cid=9357


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

That was very comical. Sounds like someone has a few lawsuits on their hands. Wasnt he on here too?


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Good for them. That will teach them. Thats what people get for contracting with CHEAP AS#S friggin wanna be, I have a new truck because I live with my parents and have no bills snow jockey. Pis#es me off with these guys. Wake up people, we are providing and emergancy service here and to do it cheaper than your competitor. Let them go out of business. Twenty years ago, I was plowing driveways contract for $250.00. Now I won't touch a driveway for less than $500.00. 
P.S And just because it doesn't snow, don't think you insurance company is going to reduce your rate or give you money back.!!!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;378559 said:


> ... Wasnt he on here too?


Wrong member, frostysnow is 17 and out of ohio, This guy is older and in Rochester NY


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

idiot only had four bbb complaints. i like people like this. i'll use this story to get some more accounts. rule of thumb if you do a contract do spend the money before winter comes. put it in an account and spend it after you've done the job. and if you can manage that then go work for somebody else. lot less stress. I have contracts that pay after each snow fall. nothing worse then doing a job and not get payed after... cause you spent the money during the fall.


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

Grn Mtn;378583 said:


> Wrong member, frostysnow is 17 and out of ohio, This guy is older and in Rochester NY


yea the other frosty can't pay his internet server:yow!:


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Guys like that give US a bad name . They make residential *SERVICE AGGREMENTS* Look like a death threat. Good job buddy. Try Landscaping next its not like its hard enough there too.:realmad: 
JOSH


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

AGAIN? Seems I read about this in Rochester a couple years ago. Actually, the wording even sounds familiar to a much larger operation that took a bunch of people's money and run. Although, the money they took was from plow contractor's money for the "privilege" of bidding on jobs they may or may not get. 

Sometimes it seems like the whole snowplowing industry is a giant ripoff. Maybe I can get a guy I know to give this guy a visit and encourage him to find a different line of work.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Good idea does your guy need a colection started to pay for gas  LOL


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Mick;378619 said:


> AGAIN? Seems I read about this in Rochester a couple years ago.


almost every winter this happens. we have sooooo many plow guys that it will happen again, and again...


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

This can happen to *Any* company that has only one truck and one plow.
How many guys on here are a one truck operation. I think they are playing with fire and could be burnt at any time.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey I am a one man show, and I am not playing with fire. Just because I dont have thousands of dollars and two or three trucks or more doesnt make me suck, a lowballer or whatever. You just gotta be smart in your business decisions and take care of what you got. That is why people have friends. When in a jam, call your friend. Worst comes to worst, I would shovel my accounts if I had to. I am just that dedicated. What burns me is everyone thinking you are the scum of the earth just because you are only a one man show and only like 18-23 years old.:angry:


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Back-up, Back-up, Back-up. Can't stress it more. the only problem with relying on a friend is if he's backed up (like with the amount of snow we had two weeks ago) or down a truck your screwed. Remember, your in business for yourself, which means you have to protect yourself. When you get into a jam, you find who is your true friends and then when you get older you will be able to count your friends on one hand.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Its funny how people assumed this guy was a solo opp and or a lowballer. Now I'm not defending the dude BUT he was neither. He had 3 trucks, a backhoe. His pricing was on par with the area, he just made some bad business decisions (he said) and some luck didn't go his way. So he took the easy way out. 

What I found interesting is he had only plowed 3 times up till our big storm on the 14th, I had 14.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

LHK2;378697 said:


> Back-up, Back-up, Back-up. Can't stress it more. the only problem with relying on a friend is if he's backed up (like with the amount of snow we had two weeks ago) or down a truck your screwed. Remember, your in business for yourself, which means you have to protect yourself. When you get into a jam, you find who is your true friends and then when you get older you will be able to count your friends on one hand.


I wasnt bantering at you or anything, just making some sort of generalization. You are right though about counting your good true friends on one hand. I am already in that boat. I do everything in my power to protect me and my business. Like I said though, I would shovel if I had too. Sorry if I came off as a dick


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

SYDEN
You know you have your OHIO boys have your back. I would be awhile getting there and you better have a 12 pack or a big ass LATTE waiting on me. LOL Come to think about it yes you probably could just count us on one hand thou. 
JOSH


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

I wonder how most people on here knocking others started out?

Did you always have a fleet of vehicles, bobcats, salters and an unlimited supply of reliable employees?

It's easy to knock others. However it tells more about the persons character who is doing the knocking in my opinion. Best to focus your energy on your own operation and leave others to run theirs the way they see fit.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have to say I blame the customer just a little in this,I watched the video and I couldn't believe the one comment that the guy fell for the frosty logo,what the hell? why can't consumers ask for a bloody reference from a contractor and not go by who has the pretty logo and shiney trucks in the words of Charley Brown.....good grief.


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Does anybody ever have reliable unlimited employees? If we did, we wouldn't have H2-b.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Looking at this is raising a question. How does a guy make money at 216 or 243 a season. If there is only 10 snow falls , it comes out at 21.60 per storm. On average, doesn't that area get like 20+? I wouldn't even think about owning a plow at 10 or 12 dollars a driveway. One of my accounts called a big landscaper in Hollis NH before I got them and was quoted $700.00 a season and we average only about 15 storms.. This year we only had 4 so far so I would say that's a profitable company even if they have 50% of the equipment idle. 

One truck is problem?. You guys saying that it is, are you taking into account that if our backup friends are busy, so wouldn't your second piece of equipment. If the storms are that big all trucks are going full tilt in most cases. Unless your backup equipment is sitting idle and is just purchased standby of broken equipment, I figure your in the same boat. I personally have two backups friends all with 1/5 as many accounts as some guys. One has only two driveways on has 15. I figure they are perfect and have good dependable equipment. As of 10+ years I have alway been the one helping and never needed help but my day could come anytime.

The guys that are playing with trouble are single trucks with 50+ driveways are taking a chance with backup friends with as many. Or guys with 5 trucks with more work than they can handle on a average snow storm. Look at posts here.. I see it all the time..subs needed.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Yaz;378980 said:


> Looking at this is raising a question. How does a guy make money at 216 or 243 a season. If there is only 10 snow falls , it comes out at 21.60 per storm. On average, doesn't that area get like 20+? I wouldn't even think about owning a plow at 10 or 12 dollars a driveway. One of my accounts called a big landscaper in Hollis NH before I got them and was quoted $700.00 a season and we average only about 15 storms.. This year we only had 4 so far so I would say that's a profitable company even if they have 50% of the equipment idle.
> 
> One truck is problem?. You guys saying that it is, are you taking into account that if our backup friends are busy, so wouldn't your second piece of equipment. If the storms are that big all trucks are going full tilt in most cases. Unless your backup equipment is sitting idle and is just purchased standby of broken equipment, I figure your in the same boat. I personally have two backups friends all with 1/5 as many accounts as some guys. One has only two driveways on has 15. I figure they are perfect and have good dependable equipment. As of 10+ years I have alway been the one helping and never needed help but my day could come anytime.
> 
> The guys that are playing with trouble are single trucks with 50+ driveways are taking a chance with backup friends with as many. Or guys with 5 trucks with more work than they can handle on a average snow storm. Look at posts here.. I see it all the time..subs needed.


Good post Yaz, but the first part I have to debate just a little. Lets say you charge $200 for the season unlimited and do have 20 plows, okay that does come out to $10 per drive, BUT each drive is only taking you 3 minutes to do so that is $200 per hour wagepayup Or look at it this way, this guy had 175+ contracts thats a minimum of $35,000. Again you made great comments but I just wanted to debate the whole _I wouldn't plow for $10 thing._


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

LHK2;378885 said:


> Does anybody ever have reliable unlimited employees? If we did, we wouldn't have H2-b.


Yeah thats a big problem. I have a friend who owns a carnival and he is going to use the H2B program for his company this summer. He told me to get 20 people here from South Africa cost him over $50K. That not including what he has to pay them while they are here. He only operates 25 weeks each summer. I sure hope it works out for him that a lot of money to lay out.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Is that what they are doing up here?*



scuba875;379180 said:


> Yeah thats a big problem. I have a friend who owns a carnival and he is going to use the H2B program for his company this summer. He told me to get 20 people here from South Africa cost him over $50K. That not including what he has to pay them while they are here. He only operates 25 weeks each summer. I sure hope it works out for him that a lot of money to lay out.


 I wonder if that is what is happening up here (N.Conway, NH)...I haven't heard of the H2B before.
We have allot of people from South Africa and the Ukraine working here on some sort of work visa's.Very popular in the Hotel industry.Some beautiful woman around anyways.lol
Personally I think a big reason most natives have to work two jobs to afford to live here.:yow!:


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Oshkosh;379278 said:


> I wonder if that is what is happening up here (N.Conway, NH)...I haven't heard of the H2B before.
> We have allot of people from South Africa and the Ukraine working here on some sort of work visa's.Very popular in the Hotel industry.Some beautiful woman around anyways.lol
> Personally I think a big reason most natives have to work two jobs to afford to live here.:yow!:


I take it you do not ski? Go to the resorts around there, you will swear you are in South Africa. I will agree they make for some pretty hot ski-lift operators.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I havent this season.lol*



ThisIsMe;379286 said:


> I take it you do not ski? Go to the resorts around there, you will swear you are in South Africa. I will agree they make for some pretty hot ski-lift operators.


 Will have to go out now.lol
I haven't skied the past two seasons,I think it maybe time to go....Best time of year coming up... 
I knew I should have taken the snow-making job...


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Oshkosh;379294 said:


> Will have to go out now.lol
> I haven't skied the past two seasons,I think it maybe time to go....Best time of year coming up...
> I knew I should have taken the snow-making job...


Hint: Waterville is loaded with them. I know a long way  , unless you take the shortcut through the woods.

For that matter, whatever company owns Waterville is one that is bringing them all over. Been like that at Waterville for 9 years or so I guess.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Grn Mtn;379131 said:


> Good post Yaz, but the first part I have to debate just a little. Lets say you charge $200 for the season unlimited and do have 20 plows, okay that does come out to $10 per drive, BUT each drive is only taking you 3 minutes to do so that is $200 per hour wagepayup Or look at it this way, this guy had 175+ contracts thats a minimum of $35,000. Again you made great comments but I just wanted to debate the whole _I wouldn't plow for $10 thing._


You know I must be super slow or extra careful because even a light storm 3" I average 1.5 hours to do 15 driveways, so that's 6 minuets each, and I am fussy with my customers, so they are all grouped together.

You have think about deducting for your, plow, truck, fuel, insurance. 
I do hear what your saying , it sounds great, but I would never ever do it for that little money. First off I would be driving a 50 thousand dollar sports car that gets better gas millage instead of a 2500HD diesel that sticks up my house..( my wife hates it, but I love it) and would be making snowman and sledding with my kid instead of plowing watching my neighbors outside haveing fun with their kids. 
In all honesty, good luck to all that do it, you could end up right next to Mr. Frosty. At least I use the money that's left over (not much) to buy fun stuff so I can enjoy my life with my family with what little time I have left over after working. I remember plowing on my wifes birthday or Christmas Day or when I was sick as dog? We all watch way to much weather news waiting to see if we should be ready. what about the hours spent here. 
Plowing just may mess up this planed weekend as well. I bet you have occasions like that that get fouled up, can you put a price on that?

O my god after posting this, I want sell my stuff and by a New C6 Corvette and get someone to plow my driveway for 10 bucks! lol If they only would show up when i want and do as neat of a job. With my luck I'll find some low baller that does a 3 minute hack job and the town plow will come right back and fill it in.

OK I'm done joking around.. I just wanted to be funny. You couldn't take my plow and truck away. the sense of have a tools to get it done the way I want is priceless. As for doing others, It better be worth it or I'll stay home.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Frosty the snowplow gave up all of his accounts to Quality.............................

I think thats how the song goes payup payup payup


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I heard about this on the news, but hadn't seen it. Seems like one (poor contractor)shows up on the news a season. It's easy to have happen, if you get large cutomers that don't pay on time etc., last season I had to loan my business $ 10K, for two weeks, because I had 3X that owed to me, it was on a line of credit that I didn't want to pay intrest on. 
To stick up for Green Mountain, around here what that guy is/was charging is going rate, those that think the should get $ 500+, wouldn't have a single account. However the average home here is probably around $ 150,000. Whereas in other areas that won't buy a shack.
Green Mtn, who's not showing up, you can PM me at lawnsite. Thanks,
Mike Fronczak


----------



## Mr frosty (Dec 30, 2006)

One less low baller prsport wesport 
Hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good opportunity for a local contractor to make payup tymusic


----------



## Brewtime (Dec 8, 2008)

*Cheap Plowing*

I do not understand how people can charge so cheap. A contract for $700 for the winter is cheap too. Lets think. 15 storms X $50.00 min. =$750.00 with clean ups and mailbox. Start charging more people. For the people that charge $25.00 per drive, have fun with your food stamps and walmart brand wine.
Brew


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I think this is partly the client's fault. If a guy offered these prices to me I would turn him away. Its simply too cheap to trust. I'd be worried the guy isn't going to make enough money to stay in business and it looks like I'd be right.


----------

